# Sticky  TIP - Soft top care



## Jac-in-a-Box

First of all I really don't rate any of the "off the shelf" products, they're expensive and not very effective. 
So, here's what I use...easy and cheap.

"Fabsil" is your friend. Buy it from camping/outdoor type shops, 2.5lts for around Â£13.00. Apply to a DRY hood with a 2" paintbrush, avoid splashing on paintwork (it won't damage paint - just messy!)And it does have a "restorative" effect deepening colour and giving it a new(er) look.

To clean your hood: 
*Bucket, warm water and some Johnsons Baby Bath. 
*Brush hood with hand brush to remove loose dirt (or vacuum) 
*Soak hood with water and baby bath - work in solution using handbrush. 
*Rinse with a free flow of water from a hose - no nozzle 
*Allow to dry and re-proof with Fabsil. One coat is usually sufficient, though a second coat won't hurt 24hrs later.

Green mould? Use Milton baby bottle sterilising tablets and a soft toothbrush. The fluid will kill any mould spores. Mix as directed and apply solution with a nail brush and gently scrub. Leave for 5 mins and rinse off.

Bird Sh*t on roof? Carry a bottle of carbonated water and some kitchen towel, wipe off what you an with paper towel and trickle fizzy water over affected area... the bubbles will lift cr*p out of hood fabric.

Dave


----------



## vassy

Dave

I'm after some advice regarding what product to use to re-colour my black soft top.
I've seen Renovo do a Black Soft Top Reviver - is it any good? If not could you recommend a product?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Renovo seems to be loved by some - hated by others!

I've not personally used but I've seen a few that have with less than happy results. I think a little care is needed to get the best from it...have you tried the fabsil yest? Seems to give a quick and easy lift to jaded hoods.

Beyond the Fabsil and Renovo, I'm not familiar with any other hood care products that are likely to restore the look of the hood.

Dave


----------



## Kegman

I recently used the Auto glym twin pack, i was really impressed with the results


----------



## surftt

I've previously used autoglym but the sealer ran out after two applications and the cleaner seems to go on for ever. I've taken Jac-in-a-box's advice and gone for the Fabsil.
A 2.5l can is available from Millets online at £15.99, their shops have just put it up to £18.99 (managed to get it at the cheaper price  ). I didn't even use a litre but I guess I'll have to apply it at least once per year.
I'm just leaving it to dry overnight in the garage.
The smell of Fabsil has been over powering this week, fortunately the weather has been so good that the roof has been down most of the time. The smell is going now.


----------



## bobclive2

I used Fabsil as recommended here, used the spray can at £3.99, one can will do the job on TT, I bought 2.
Mask paintwork and windows, spray on hood and dab in with dry lint free cloth as you go, done in 5 mins. Totally waterproof as you would expect from a product used for sealing tents, It made my hood look like new.


----------



## triplefan

I washed my roof yesterday (had to look good for the NYE Cruise  ) and then decided to go for the Fabsil treatment, shot over to camping and general, who have a 20% sale btw, and I have to say I'm really pleased with the results. Haven't had any rain on it yet but it's certainly revived what was a tired roof.

Big thank you Jac-in-a-box for the excellent tip

Agree with surftt about the smell, do it when you can open the windows without freezing your n*ts off


----------



## stevett

Will this product give the extreme beading effect that you get with the Autoglym product? As has already been said, i have loads of cleaning fluid left out of the kit, and no repellent!


----------



## triplefan

Supposedly, but it hasn't rained since I've applied it :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

stevett said:


> Will this product give the extreme beading effect that you get with the Autoglym product? As has already been said, i have loads of cleaning fluid left out of the kit, and no repellent!


It will...but better and longer lasting too!

Dave


----------



## Grace

Can anyone help me please. I drive a 2004 tt roadster and there is mould on the inside of the roof. White patchs all over the roof. How is this best removed?


----------



## Garry.L

Grace said:


> Can anyone help me please. I drive a 2004 tt roadster and there is mould on the inside of the roof. White patchs all over the roof. How is this best removed?


I take it your car lives outside then?.......

Mould on the inside of the hood is usually a sign of a interior leak (condensation) or the hood needs re-proofing.

You can clean the inside of the hood with one of the products mentioned above - you can also 'proof' the inside as well to help stop condensation soaking in, but the best prevention is to make sure the exterior of the hood is water tight.

I'm on my 4th rag-top and nearly all had a little mold on the inside when I bought them due to the previous owners not looking after the hood - I also find putting a couple of those little silica gel packs behind the seats helps soak up some of the interior condensation which all rag-tops tend to suffer from...


----------



## Anneymouse

The shop I went to only had the spray Fabsil, but its done a bloody great job!

The only thing though, there are shiny parts where it has spent most of its life crushed down (I have a hard top) any recommendations for that? I am hoping that they will disappear over summer with the roof stretched.


----------



## merch428

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie and have been looking at all the stuff on the forum...I'm like a kid in a sweet shop!!

I have a 2000 TTR 225 and want to bring some life back to soft top. Unfortunatley it has mould on it so I have followed Jack in Box's instructions to get rid of it but this morning it still look the same.

I used the Milton sterilising tablets and used a handbrush to apply it. What could I be doing wrong? Any ideas?

I've got my Fabsil ready and waiting!!!

Any help appreciated. Thanks

Merch


----------



## weeblu

Anneymouse said:


> The only thing though, there are shiny parts where it has spent most of its life crushed down (I have a hard top) any recommendations for that? I am hoping that they will disappear over summer with the roof stretched.


Same problem here any tips would be greatly accepted


----------



## blake83

I just purchased the 303 cleaner then the protectant for my Mk2 and I have to say it works brilliantly..

When I wash the car I just spray the cleaner on the roof, lightly scrub with soft bristle brush, rinse off e.t.c

Once roof is completely dry I spray the protectant on and it works great- I had bird poo ( lots! ) and it rinsed off with soft hose without any marks e.t.c also repels water very well it just beads right off!

I am sure there are other products out there that work well too but for me this is worth every $.. Price was about $50aud so 25 pounds for you guys

http://www.carcareproducts.com.au/produ ... leaner_kit

the above link gives you a look at what the product is..


----------



## Hardrhino

Have a mk2 and I have the fabsil ready to go! 
But... Do you guys open the hood slightly to get access to the section that sits up under the boot lip?
I take it it's ok to get water into the cavity there when washing?

Thanks


----------



## markhitch2003

after trying several products that didnt work i decided on using a wet and dry vac (provided by local garage foc)  
it came up like new and then i used fabsil to re-waterproof. top stuff


----------



## Marcr

Does the Johnson baby bath really work? is this the bubble bath or shampoo or is there a soap?


----------



## Hipflyguy

It really does work - brilliantly.

You want the Blue Johnsons Baby Bath (i.e. no lavender or baby oil added) has a lovely smell too and froths up nicely to get out all the crap with a nail brush.

Would recommend to anyone.


----------



## kevlo

hi guys, just done the washing and sterillising part of the job and i must say it was very easy and satisfying to do.

i have a question before i use fabsil though. I dont have a garage, is there a drying time on the fabsil where it cant get wet. if i was to do around tea time would it be dry by morning? if it rained over night would this cause problems?

thanks in advance
kev


----------



## Maureen

Thanx Jac-in-a-box for your fab soft top cleaning tips. I have just spent a sunny Sunday afternoon lovingly cleaning the soft top of my car. I removed the green mould using a sterilising tablet in water and an old toothbrush, it was suprising how much came off. I then washed with johnsons baby bath, it smelt lovely!! The fabsil was easy to apply, I used a paint brush as suggested. It has made a big difference to a tired top! Glad I did it as it has rained ever since!!! Thanx again


----------



## stu_tt

hi guys,

I wash the car with megs or baby bath, fine - no problem, but:

1.how often should I use the Fabsil?
2.does the megs or johnsons baby bath affect the waterproof properties of the roof? I'm new to this game, my TT's a coupe, but the wife has got a Fiat 500C which I want to keep pristine.

Appreciate your help. Thanks

Stu


----------



## Grotbag

Just bought some Fabsil with UV protection for soft tops. £11.65 for a litre:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FABSIL-UV-Protect ... 3ca1666625

Will let you know how it goes on.


----------



## mav696

stu_tt said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I wash the car with megs or baby bath, fine - no problem, but:
> 
> 1.how often should I use the Fabsil?
> 2.does the megs or johnsons baby bath affect the waterproof properties of the roof? I'm new to this game, my TT's a coupe, but the wife has got a Fiat 500C which I want to keep pristine.
> 
> Appreciate your help. Thanks
> 
> Stu


I fabsil my hood about once a year


----------



## TTR

Fabsil'd the roof on Sunday, well pleased with the bobbling effect. Applied it with a soft rag, just enough to make sure that it did not smell very strong, I used maybe a quarter of the 1 ltr tin, so will reproof once every couple of Months.


----------



## kevlo

what is the white stuff on the roof. i cant imagine you would need to do it once a year never mind once every 2-3 months


----------



## TTR

Probably not the best of pictures, I took it at night, it is the reflection of the camera flash in the water.
I never put loads of it on just wiped over with a cloth.


----------



## Farky

I took the advice at the top of this thread, got rid of most of the mould with the milton liquid, then purchsed the Fabsil Gold - used it liberally 1/2 litre, took a while to dry, but hey lovely beading on my roof now, thanks for the sticky


----------



## davelincs

Some good advice on this topic, i have used the auto glyn pack, but was told about johnson baby bath and fabsil, will give it a go, just one quick question , does the fabsil come in a spray can ,or a paint tin?
thanks


----------



## triplefan

davelincs said:


> Some good advice on this topic, i have used the auto glyn pack, but was told about johnson baby bath and fabsil, will give it a go, just one quick question , does the fabsil come in a spray can ,or a paint tin?
> thanks


I think you can still get both, but brush on is the best bet, as you can be more accurate where it is applied


----------



## davelincs

have just searched for a bottle of fabsil, and came across this site, it sells 1lt cans, and fabric cleaner as well
http://justsportandleisure.com/Details.asp?PID=19103


----------



## mighTy Tee

That's the stuff you can also get a larger can for around £20


----------



## top dog

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> First of all I really don't rate any of the "off the shelf" products, they're expensive and not very effective.
> So, here's what I use...easy and cheap.
> 
> "Fabsil" is your friend. Buy it from camping/outdoor type shops, 2.5lts for around Â£13.00. Apply to a DRY hood with a 2" paintbrush, avoid splashing on paintwork (it won't damage paint - just messy!)And it does have a "restorative" effect deepening colour and giving it a new(er) look.
> 
> To clean your hood:
> *Bucket, warm water and some Johnsons Baby Bath.
> *Brush hood with hand brush to remove loose dirt (or vacuum)
> *Soak hood with water and baby bath - work in solution using handbrush.
> *Rinse with a free flow of water from a hose - no nozzle
> *Allow to dry and re-proof with Fabsil. One coat is usually sufficient, though a second coat won't hurt 24hrs later.
> 
> Green mould? Use Milton baby bottle sterilising tablets and a soft toothbrush. The fluid will kill any mould spores. Mix as directed and apply solution with a nail brush and gently scrub. Leave for 5 mins and rinse off.
> 
> Bird Sh*t on roof? Carry a bottle of carbonated water and some kitchen towel, wipe off what you an with paper towel and trickle fizzy water over affected area... the bubbles will lift cr*p out of hood fabric.
> 
> Dave


hi there can i use milton sterilising liquid if i cant get the tablets


----------



## Technophobe

I've read the posts here about caring for soft-tops and especially the Fabasil advice. Just wondered about people's observations on the following:

When I took delivery of my TTR, I had the AutoGlym "Lifeshine" package inside and out. After a few days of heavy rain it was clear that the rain was not sitting on the soft top but soaking in (I should stress that it was not penetrating or causing any water ingress). I asked at the dealers whether they had treated the top and they explained that they did not do so as it would stop the fabric roof from breathing and create more problems than it would resolve.

So the question is: do I follow the dealer's advice and leave the soft top "au naturelle" or do I get to work with the AutoGlym/Fabasil/appropriate other?


----------



## davelincs

audi actually sell fabric roof protector, i forget the proper name , its shown in the audi accessories
but when they charge the price for autoglym protection or what ever they call it, i think it should cover the fabric roof

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-area/ ... ryId%3D302


----------



## Technophobe

Thanks for the reply Dave. I agree with you about the AutoGlym deal but have received the paperwork for the warranty on the treatment and it lists all the work done but doesn't mention the roof being treated. Might use Audi's own stuff - that way there's less of a comeback if I encounter problems with it later.


----------



## TTR

Renovated the roof on our TT at the weekend, cleaned and scrubbed it off using Milton tablets, washed it off with clean water. 
Let it dry and then used the Renovo re-colourer 2 coats, let that fully dry and then applied Fabsil, the car looks like it has just come out of the showroom.
Charlie, this is definately the way to go.


----------



## Super Josh

Keith I've got some of the Renovo recolouring stuff that I've had say here for a while, but I'm worried that it might make it patchy in colour. Any advice Mate?

Josh


----------



## Charlie

TTR said:


> Renovated the roof on our TT at the weekend, cleaned and scrubbed it off using Milton tablets, washed it off with clean water.
> Let it dry and then used the Renovo re-colourer 2 coats, let that fully dry and then applied Fabsil, the car looks like it has just come out of the showroom.
> Charlie, this is definately the way to go.


OOH nice work Keith  where did you get the Renovo stuff from? I know I can get some more Miltons liquid from Tesco and I have some Fabsil already but not sure where I can get that from?

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh

Charlie said:


> where did you get the Renovo stuff from?


I got mine from the Bay Charlie 

Josh


----------



## Charlie

Super Josh said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get the Renovo stuff from?
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from the Bay Charlie
> 
> Josh
Click to expand...

Cheers dude 

Charlie


----------



## TTR

Hi Josh, it looked fine after applying, mind you I did the Renovo on the Saturday after noon, then Sunday morning there was a fine mist on the top so I wiped it over with a microfibre cloth before letting it dry. The cloth was black after I finished, so it might well of helped with the even spread of the Renovo.
Applied the Fabsil Lunch time Sunday with a 2" paint brush, I worked it well into the top, you know that you have done it properly as you can't get rid of the smell for a couple of days after.

Charlie,
Got the Renovo of E-Bay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RENOVO-FABRIC-SOF ... 4a9d1d35e2

Says apply 2 coats and should be enough for 2 applications, I only used around a third, so should get 3 goes out of it.

p.s. You need to make sure you use a good cleaner, other wise the Renover just runs straight off rather than soaking in.


----------



## Malc TT

Hi, my wife has recently picked up her new roadster and is unsure on how to clean the canvas roof . I have just read this sticky with regards to renovating/waterproofing the canvas, but is there anything that can be done on a routine basis to keep it clean and in good condition - even just hosing off with water/ brushing?
Any help appreciated, look forward to hearing from you with any advice.
Cheers Malc.


----------



## TTR

I wash it with Johnsons Blue Baby Bath,(every second wash) neutral PH and all that, seems to be fine, the other wash it gets a hoover with a fine brush attachment.
Don't use standard car shampoo on it, as this will slowly break the waterproofing down.


----------



## Hipflyguy

Finally got around to buying some Fabsil from Millets last weekend, so Milton'd, Baby bathed and Fabsil'd the TTR. (look around the store cos it was hidden away by the till)

Fantastic result, used a nailbrush for the Milton, even popped the roof half way and scrubbed the bits not on show and the drainage channel. Needs it where I am as buildings around me have quite a bit of green on the brickwork, so spreads to the TT in the wet months.

Then used the Baby bath as normal to rinse everything off.

I found that a Litre of Fabsil goes a long way, I'll probably got another 3 applications out of it, may even apply 2nd coat this weekend.

One word of warning, if you use a cheapo paintbrush (B&Q value for me) your freshly renovated hood will look like a Badgers been nesting on the car in the morning...! :roll:

Awesome how to thread.


----------



## tariqnihad

Do you i have to use fabsil waterproofer or any type of fabric waterproofer would be fine? because i am living outside of the UK and i dont think i can find Fabsil here. or is something like this fine http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/e ... Protector/


----------



## TT Ade

I've used the Auto Glym version in the past, roof beads up great.


----------



## davida-p

Technophobe said:


> I've read the posts here about caring for soft-tops and especially the Fabasil advice. Just wondered about people's observations on the following:
> 
> When I took delivery of my TTR, I had the AutoGlym "Lifeshine" package inside and out. After a few days of heavy rain it was clear that the rain was not sitting on the soft top but soaking in (I should stress that it was not penetrating or causing any water ingress). I asked at the dealers whether they had treated the top and they explained that they did not do so as it would stop the fabric roof from breathing and create more problems than it would resolve.
> 
> So the question is: do I follow the dealer's advice and leave the soft top "au naturelle" or do I get to work with the AutoGlym/Fabasil/appropriate other?


As I will be in the same boat soon ,I was wondering what Audi actully advise you to do about the care of a new soft top at delivery. Do they reccomment you get it protected? I too am having the Lifeshine package done as well (not at Audi though as they charge a fortune) and was thinking they must have products to protect the roof :? 
Though surly the roof must be waterproofed anyway, is that not fair to assume?


----------



## droopsnoot

I'm still having no luck getting rid of the mouldy spots on my roof. I've used Milton tablets, applying both with a nail brush and brushing in the direction of the grain, and in a more 'soaking' method to keep the hood wet. It always looks great, right up until the hood dries, then it's all back again. It seems to fade off a little during the week, then by the weekend it's all back again. Last weekend I sprayed on some cleaner from a kit I bought at the NEC classic car show, left it under a plastic bag while I had the Vauxhall at a show on Sunday, and when I got back to the garage, removed the plastic bag, and it looked very clean indeed. By the time I'd got home, it had dried out properly and it was all back again.

It's very frustrating, but I'm determined to clean it up. I know it's not going to look brand new, it is ten years old after all, but I can't see why I can't get rid of this mould.


----------



## TTR

Try this method below, worked well on our mould spots that just wouuld not go away, been fine now for a few Months.

Renovated the roof on our TT at the weekend, cleaned and scrubbed it off using Milton tablets, washed it off with clean water. 
Let it dry and then used the Renovo re-colourer 2 coats, let that fully dry and then applied Fabsil, the car looks like it has just come out of the showroom

Keith


----------



## Super Josh

TTR said:


> Try this method below, worked well on our mould spots that just wouuld not go away, been fine now for a few Months.
> 
> Renovated the roof on our TT at the weekend, cleaned and scrubbed it off using Milton tablets, washed it off with clean water.
> Let it dry and then used the Renovo re-colourer 2 coats, let that fully dry and then applied Fabsil, the car looks like it has just come out of the showroom
> 
> Keith


Funnily enough I did the exact same thing this weekend too 

Josh


----------



## droopsnoot

Trouble is, the initial bit doesn't clean the mould off - as soon as the roof dries out, the patches are all still there. I'm reluctant to just cover the marks with dye and re-seal, because surely that will make it even harder to clean if I've sealed over them.

I'm now trying it with some Autoglym "Clean All" which their rep recommended at a recent show. As their office is at the top of the road I work on, he did mention that if it didn't work, I could take it to him to look at.

It seems a little better, but it is still marked. But only tried it once so far, so I will persevere.


----------



## oldguy

Anyone got any before and after close up pics ???

:?:

thanks


----------



## declank

My neighbours cat keeps sleeping on my A4 soft-top. Does anyone else have this problem as I'm getting cat hair all over it.

Other than killing the little f***er, has anyone found a way to deter these little s***s? :evil:

Thanks in advance, Dec


----------



## sparklyTT225

Hi all,

Im new to this site as bought my Black TT 225 Convertible last month. I have never enjoyed cleaning a car before but this is actually fun and have already cleaned it 3 times by my own fair hand and its had a full valet again ha ha! - and fab results at the end.

After noticing the hood has few dust type marks I thought I would get proper advise on how to clean it without wrecking it and after reading some replies on here I have got a better idea of what to and what not to use! Extremely handy and much appreciated


----------



## luckygirl

Pick my TT up on Saturday. Hadn't even thought about keeping the roof waterproofed etc. so great info here on how to.


----------



## Blackice

I use the Johnsons - fabsil route to great effect! Discoloured hoods come up like new with a coat of Renova Hood Enhancer/Dye. I ahve also found a "bargain" at Asda ... in their Car care section they have an upholstery brush that I would never use on upholstery but is a really cheap and effective brush for getting dust/etc off the hood. Cost about 75p!


----------



## gar1.s

i've done my roof today, gave it a good brush with a stiffy,hoovered it and went over with a sticky roller to get rid of cat hairs
then applied a coat of fabsil (aerosol) which i picked up from halfords.
looks lovely


----------



## bbr92

When I first bought by TTR the roof had obviously not been looked after particularly well by the previous owner and had mould stains all over the back by the window. I previously used normal car wash, Meguiars soft top cleaner (which did improve it) and then renovo. The mould marks still showed although very much faded. A few weeks ago I decided to re-dye the whole roof using the Renovo Reviver...........I wish I had done this first!!! What a great product.
I fully masked off the car, windows etc and then applied the reviver as per the instructions using a new paint brush, my roof seemed to soak it straight in and I used almost used an entire bottle (1ltr I think) on the roof. I then let it dry in the garage and then applied two coats of fabsil as recommended on here. I know every says it but my roof really does look brand new, no marks at all, brilliant black all over with no lines and fully water proofed as this weekend's rain proved. If anyone has any stubborn marks or a faded roof I can't recommend these products enough.


----------



## markg33

i was only able to get one coat of fabisil on last sun due to the drying times,and only have access to a garage every few weeks,(at my brothers,i dont have a garage  ),is it ok with just one coat for a few weeks then do i need to apply just one more coat,or does it need two,meaning that it will have 3 coats in a month or so,when i was applying the first coat the roof really soaked it up,and it felt dry to the touch earlier than the 6 hours it says u have to wait on the tin,do you need to wait the full 6 hours?this is why i only got one coat on.
Mark G.


----------



## davelincs

Mark, one coat will be fine for the time being, if i was you i would wash the roof again, in october and apply two coats for winter, i always do mine twice a year, march and october


----------



## markg33

Fabsil worked a treat,thanks for the advice everybody.


----------



## merlie

Picked up a 1 litre can of Fabsil from Trago Mills for £6.75


----------



## Hardrhino

Jac.. Top tip. 
Did mine this weekend and today it rained. 
Water beaded and ran off! Plus it's looking great.

A* from me !


----------



## ori14

Hi Guys

Thanks Jac for the care advise will troll down to milletts to buy some Fabsil at the weekend! I do however have 2 issues...

1. A 50cm long by 1cm wide white (ish) streak that is a little shiny on the outside, is this mould or wear and would the 
Renovo re-colourer and Fabsil sort this?

2. Like Dec I too have a 'neighbour cat from hell!' He jumps on the roof, does several snow angel / starfish impression and jumps off leaving paw prints everwhere and a birds nest of fur! Grrrr!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Tor


----------



## markg33

ori14 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks Jac for the care advise will troll down to milletts to buy some Fabsil at the weekend! I do however have 2 issues...
> 
> 1. A 50cm long by 1cm wide white (ish) streak that is a little shiny on the outside, is this mould or wear and would the
> Renovo re-colourer and Fabsil sort this?
> 
> 2. Like Dec I too have a 'neighbour cat from hell!' He jumps on the roof, does several snow angel / starfish impression and jumps off leaving paw prints everwhere and a birds nest of fur! Grrrr!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Tor


i also have this problem,really driving me nuts,the fabisil smell keeps them away for a few days but thats it.


----------



## ori14

Thanks Mark, I was wondering if there was anything I could use that smells of lemon or orange as they hate citrus! The only other thing I can think of is buying an entire car cover [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## markg33

ori14 said:


> Thanks Mark, I was wondering if there was anything I could use that smells of lemon or orange as they hate citrus! The only other thing I can think of is buying an entire car cover [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I think that would prob be a bad idea, it would prob do more damage to the paint in the long run, unless it was spotless everytime you put the cover on,at the moment all I can do is dream of getting a garage put on and have to vacuum the soft top,sometimes use a lint roller too


----------



## evelynz8735

surftt said:


> I've previously used autoglym but the sealer ran out after two applications and the cleaner seems to go on for ever. I've taken Jac-in-a-box's advice and gone for the Fabsil.
> A 2.5l can is available from Millets online at £15.99, their shops have just put it up to £18.99 (managed to get it at the cheaper price  ). I didn't even use a litre but I guess I'll have to apply it at least once per year.
> I'm just leaving it to dry overnight in the garage.
> The smell of Fabsil has been over powering this week, fortunately the weather has been so good that the roof has been down most of the time. The smell is going now.


Renovo seems to be loved by some - hated by others!

I've not personally used but I've seen a few that have with less than happy results. I think a little care is needed to get the best from it...have you tried the fabsil yest? Seems to give a quick and easy lift to jaded hoods.

Beyond the Fabsil and Renovo, I'm not familiar with any other hood care products that are likely to restore the look of the hood.

Dave

__________________
watch free movies online


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

evelynz8735 said:


> surftt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've previously used autoglym but the sealer ran out after two applications and the cleaner seems to go on for ever. I've taken Jac-in-a-box's advice and gone for the Fabsil.
> A 2.5l can is available from Millets online at £15.99, their shops have just put it up to £18.99 (managed to get it at the cheaper price  ). I didn't even use a litre but I guess I'll have to apply it at least once per year.
> I'm just leaving it to dry overnight in the garage.
> The smell of Fabsil has been over powering this week, fortunately the weather has been so good that the roof has been down most of the time. The smell is going now.
> 
> 
> 
> Renovo seems to be loved by some - hated by others!
> 
> I've not personally used but I've seen a few that have with less than happy results. I think a little care is needed to get the best from it...have you tried the fabsil yest? Seems to give a quick and easy lift to jaded hoods.
> 
> Beyond the Fabsil and Renovo, I'm not familiar with any other hood care products that are likely to restore the look of the hood.
Click to expand...

I've tried pretty much everything available from the boutique manufacturers (ie eye watering cost) to the low end'ish AG stuff and nothing works as well nor gives value for ££'s as does Fabsil...relatively inexpensive, a doddle to use and does what is needed.

I've tried Renovo - it's not easy to get a good and even finish (and when you do it looks "treated" and less than OEM) I've seen and been invited to rectify a few pretty awful looking jobs after owners used Renovo.
I really do suggest taking my advice and going for the Fabsil! If I could find anything else that was as effective, wallet friendly and as easy to use, I'd be letting you know :wink:

Dave

__________________


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just did my hood again last week using J-i-a-B tips on here and it looks as good as new


----------



## hy3na

used fabsil on my roof.....works wonders


----------



## EcceSignum

Hi folks, firstly, sorry for crashing a TT forum - Smart Brabus Roadster Coupe Xclusive owner here so be gentle please.

You guys should be proud! Have been googling soft top care for a couple of days now and many roads seem to point here. After reading this entire thread I'm about to embark on the Milton, Baby Bath and Fabsil route (might even try Renevo Recoverer).

My question is simple but probably stupid, I have an electric roof that folds down quite tightly in 3 folds, is Fabsil a 'soft' finish? ie, would it crack at all?

Thanks in advance

Andi (who honestly loves the TT but prefers the hardtop for looks)


----------



## davelincs

Fabsil will be fine on your roof, or any fabric roof, its suprising how many peiple are using it nowadays, and not just on audis


----------



## matthewwoodward

Hi Guys,
Do you only apply it to the outside of the roof?
Does the inside require any treatment of any kind?
Matt


----------



## declank

Outside only IMO.

We should start a new thread on frame/joint care. Anything to prevent the roof mechanism failing.


----------



## matthewwoodward

Does the metal mechanism require treating? WD40 or copper ease or something?
I will use fabrosil for the exterior then.


----------



## matthewwoodward

What kind of brush should I use to scrub the roof?
I have put 2 coats of fabsil on this year already, if I brush clean it, will I need to reapply the fabsil?


----------



## davelincs

matthewwoodward said:


> What kind of brush should I use to scrub the roof?
> I have put 2 coats of fabsil on this year already, if I brush clean it, will I need to reapply the fabsil?


 A soft nylon brush,(Similar to a nail brush,but bigger,you can buy them at tescos) always brush from the front of the car to the back,thats the way the fibres run, after you have cleaned the roof, give it one coat,that should last until winter time, or two coats will last a year


----------



## matthewwoodward

If I have already done 2 coatsthen do i need to do it again if I brush clean it?
i will have a look for soft nylon brushes, not sure what they are exactly


----------



## davelincs

i would wash the roof if its not been done recently suprising how dirty they get, i thought thats what you wanted the brush for, sorry i did not read all of the posts
but its worth recoating the roof every year, its better to be safe than sorry


----------



## shunter

Fabsil sounds like the preferred choice.

How easy is it to apply evenly? The only time I have used Fabsil was on a canvas tent and although it prodded the tent Ok it did have a streaky appearance


----------



## davelincs

very easy to apply, just make sure you cover the whole roof


----------



## Jamo8

Gave mine a good clean and re-Fabsil today looks 8)


----------



## Bigvern

Done mine today  
Thanks Dave !


----------



## davelincs

No problem BIgvern, if you leave your car outside,I would give it another coat or two March,April time


----------



## Bigvern

Yes Dave car does live outside. But had use of a garage for a couple of days so give it another coat today. Will that do until this time next year ?
Cheers Glen.


----------



## LordG71

Hi All,

As a new TTR owner (2 hours now  ). I have my first soft top question:

- my new little beauty will be garaged all the time
- when in the garage is it best to keep the hood up and positioned correctly? or,
- Hood up but just not fixed? or,
- Hood down?

I know this might sound dumb, but i have never owned a Soft Top before. BTW: Great thread 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## davelincs

Keep the roof up , it mentions this in the hand book manual


----------



## LordG71

davelincs said:


> Keep the roof up , it mentions this in the hand book manual


cheers Dave


----------



## Skeee

Kegman said:


> I recently used the Auto glym twin pack, i was really impressed with the results


I too used the Autoglym twin pack.
Tbh my roof was fairly new and clean to begin with so I only did one application and used half the bottle.

Water runs off the roof really easily now so I'm also impressed.


----------



## SpencerLincoln

Hello everyone and thank you for this great info

I've been meaning to clean the green and white spots from the top of my TT for ages and found this post this week so decided to make a start and whilst shopping I purchased the Milton tabs and the baby bath product and made a start yesterday.

My first attempt at cleaning the green and white spots from the soft top wasn't very effective, i followed the 1 tablet to 5l of water but I had to scrub really hard to even remove any of the spots. After it dried their were still lots of spots visible so I tried the same but with 1 tablet per 500ml of water and I have to say that it was much more effective, it's now dry and they are 99% gone, only catching them at the right angle to the sun makes them visible so I can live with that 

Just on a side note, I had to laugh whilst using the baby bath as I used far to much and after I had used it on the soft top it looked like my car had a white afro :lol:

I'm going to try and buy some fabsil today (currently £12.99 in Halfords for 1L) and try and treat it this week, the current weather is very changeable so I will update you if I find anything of note to mention that may help others.

Thanks again


----------



## jaca2865

Guys
Fabsil was recently on offer at Go Outdoors stores.
5L for c£23.
Fill yer boots


----------



## droopsnoot

Interesting the note about using Milton in a stronger concentration - I didn't dare try that because of the smell of bleach when mixed and a worry that I might just ruin the colouring of the roof. As Spencer didn't finish his post with "and now my car has a streaky white roof that's been ruined - waaahhh!" I'll give it a go.

I've used some cheapo mould killer on mine to get rid of some of the mouldy spots, but it's left a white residue where the spots used to be. I've stuck some Autoglym "all clean" (or "clean all", I forget) on it this weekend to soak in, and see if that helps.


----------



## Sherif H

Hi guys. As a new Mk1 TT roadster owner (as of yesterday!), I am looking to take her down to the local Karcher centre for a spot of jet washing and detailing thereafter.

Perhaps an ignorant question, but is there any issue with jet washing the roof and then cleaning off with a lint free cloth? :?


----------



## simno44

Hi guys. 
Is this fabsil lark safe to use on a blue roof? 
Or should I be using specific colour car cleaning gear? Many thanks.


----------



## hugo-

simno44 said:


> Hi guys.
> Is this fabsil lark safe to use on a blue roof?
> Or should I be using specific colour car cleaning gear? Many thanks.


Not used the stuff personally but can't see why it would be colour specific. Someone else maybe able to confirm but it seems extremely un-likely.


----------



## Jamo8

simno44 said:


> Hi guys.
> Is this fabsil lark safe to use on a blue roof?
> Or should I be using specific colour car cleaning gear? Many thanks.


Fabsil will be fine on your blue roof used to use it on my MK1 navy roof. Follow the guide as regards cleaning and waterproofing and you wont go far wrong.  As for a previous post personally I wouldn't put a jet wash anywhere near a Roadster fabric roof


----------



## Shaddow2012

Hey guys, new TT (52 reg, 225) Roadster owner here 

Quick question due to the recent weather - what's the best way to deal with Snow?

I'm thinking slowly melting snow might penetrate the top? But scraping it off could cause damage!

Would it be advisable to cover up the top in anyway - do people recommend any type of covers or is that a complete no no?

Thanks
Sorry if silly question or already answered, just needed a quick response before it really sets in deep.


----------



## Jamo8

Shaddow2012 said:


> Hey guys, new TT (52 reg, 225) Roadster owner here
> 
> Quick question due to the recent weather - what's the best way to deal with Snow?
> 
> I'm thinking slowly melting snow might penetrate the top? But scraping it off could cause damage!
> 
> Would it be advisable to cover up the top in anyway - do people recommend any type of covers or is that a complete no no?
> 
> Thanks
> Sorry if silly question or already answered, just needed a quick response before it really sets in deep.


I normally remove snow carefully with a soft brush, never used cover on either of my TT's so sorry can't comment on that.Not had any experience with water penetrating the roof


----------



## Phage

Shaddow2012 said:


> Hey guys, new TT (52 reg, 225) Roadster owner here
> 
> Quick question due to the recent weather - what's the best way to deal with Snow?
> 
> I'm thinking slowly melting snow might penetrate the top? But scraping it off could cause damage!
> 
> Would it be advisable to cover up the top in anyway - do people recommend any type of covers or is that a complete no no?
> 
> Thanks
> Sorry if silly question or already answered, just needed a quick response before it really sets in deep.


Yep. Soft brush off.
I had terrible trouble with my Roadster and snow on the hood. Brush it off as fast as possible, no scraping, but a cover is best of course.


----------



## jaca2865

Hi guys
just to be clear. don't go anywhere near the fabric roof with karchers or the like if you can avoid it and certainly not at 90 degree angle. if used at all keep it at slight angle to reduce direct pressure and put it on mist or at most, spray, not jet!!! youve been warned. time and again i see roofs that have the unmistakeable linear stroke marks of a karcher or similar thats been used with the best of intentions disastrously - very expensive repair.

yes, brush the snow off quickly and watch the weight load if you're like me and live in Gods Country 

fabsil is really superb, per my last few posts on the subject, and will enhance faded colour. if you wanted to off course you could always make up a material dye that will replicate the colour already of your roof. do not try to recolour it with fabric dye!!

Oh, and fabsil is on offer again at Go Outdoors.

Finally, i use 5 melton tabs to a large bucket of hot water to give it the (literally) spring clean. Itll be happening soon too with no ill effects.


----------



## chilledoutman

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Monza-Deluxe- ... 23203a5505

when it is a little dryer!!! Would this be suitable for roof to clean gently or too harsh do you think peeps?


----------



## davelincs

It just depends how hard the bristles are, I bought a nylon bristle brush ,I think it was from wilkos,


----------



## beepcake

Gave my roof another good clean and a fabsil over the weekend and it's looking good now. From this:










To this:










The only problem now is there's a couple of places where the "thread" is slightly different where there's been slight pulls/stones/what-have-you and it shows up more now the roof is a uniform deep black - I'm guessing there's nothing I can do about those though?


----------



## Templar

Ive used a dilution of Jeyes fluid with a toothbrush to clean away some small ares of mould in the tricky to reach areas of the roof.. then just rinse away.


----------



## simno44

Templar said:


> Ive used a dilution of Jeyes fluid with a toothbrush to clean away some small ares of mould in the tricky to reach areas of the roof.. then just rinse away.


Jayes fluid? Surely not?

Does that not contain bleach trace?


----------



## Templar

simno44 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive used a dilution of Jeyes fluid with a toothbrush to clean away some small ares of mould in the tricky to reach areas of the roof.. then just rinse away.
> 
> 
> 
> Jayes fluid? Surely not?
> 
> Does that not contain bleach trace?
Click to expand...

Never had a problem mate, used it for years for spot cleaning. Had several soft tops over the years and always proved good for removing / killing moss and fungus ect. Like anything else really, just make sure its rinsed off well and protected afterwards.


----------



## simno44

You may have have a follower her If anyone else can vouch for your sanity lol.


----------



## Templar

simno44 said:


> You may have have a follower her If anyone else can vouch for your sanity lol.


Not quite sure I understand what you're trying to say..


----------



## simno44

Templar said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have have a follower her If anyone else can vouch for your sanity lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure I understand what you're trying to say..
Click to expand...

I may like the idea if anyone else can vouch for its safety 

It's a good thing lol.


----------



## Templar

The first time I saw it being used was quite some years ago when an old boy was cleaning his awning in the spring. Generally got some Keyes knocking around the garage.
I dare say there are more sophisticated products on the market these days if you are willing to pay for it, but as Jac first posted milton sterilizing tablets also work in this instance and I believe these contain biological properties too.

It's up to you really


----------



## knickers

I used Wilkinson's sterilising fluid (about 60p for a mega bottle) to clean off the mould traces, absolutely no damage to my hood even though it frightened me with the reference to bleach in the ingredients!! Have faith in Templar, he's from Wolverhampton (as am I, born and bred, but I saw the light and ran away to Worcestershire!!)

After the sterilising fluid, I washed it with Wilko's baby shampoo, left it to air dry and the following day applied fabsil liquid -and it's been absolutely great! I used the 1 litre can of fabsil, my roof drank it in and I had just enough left over to reproof my hubby's coat! I will be doing it again before the winter as this job had been neglected for a couple of years.

Thanks for all the guidance - I wouldn't have attempted it without the information but it's so easy when you know how


----------



## Gmac11283

Hey all - new to the forum so hi first of all - just bought the wife a 2004 1.8 tt roadster and need to do the roof - no problems there but my main concern is . Do you open the hood slightly to get access to the section that sits up under the boot lip?
I take it it's ok to get water into the cavity there when washing? This area is particularly bad and I don't know where the water goes if you wet it - anyone know


----------



## Patrizio72

I would say open the roof slightly and spray some canvas roof cleaner around those edges then with a wet soft brush give it a good going over and to finish rinse that edge off with some water, no need for lots of it. Then close the roof and clean rest of it as normal, once done and dry give it a good coating of sealant / protector like Fabsil


----------



## fishchicken

Whats the difference between Fabsil and Fabsil Gold?

Also, for those of you who have done it, is it better to use Renovo followed by Fabsil, or just Fabsil only?


----------



## Templar

Fabsil has been well proven on here so I would recommend using that. I've heard mixed reviews on the renovo, if not applied correctly it can look a bit streaky. 
Not sure if the 'gold' is any different. Anyone else know ?


----------



## fishchicken

Thanks, I think I'll just go for the fabsil without renovo then, just need to work out whether the "Gold" is any better/worse!


----------



## Templar

fishchicken said:


> Thanks, I think I'll just go for the fabsil without renovo then, just need to work out whether the "Gold" is any better/worse!


I wouldn't worry about it if im honest. More than likely to be a marketing thing really :wink:


----------



## fishchicken

It would appear it is just more concentrated so no bad thing I guess!


----------



## Patrizio72

Gold is a tad more effective but not much in it, either will do


----------



## James1050S3

Treated mine with Fabsil yesterday, the water beading is impressive. Thankyou Jac in a Box for the recommendation.


----------



## simno44

I did mine back in may but thinking about doing it again tomorrow what with all this end of the world weather talk.

Meh!


----------



## mwad

I'm confusing myself a little now so I have a few questions if I may....

I am going to Fabsil my soft top.
How do you guys normally clean your soft tops afterwards ?

Could I continue using Autoglym bodywork shampoo (as for the rest of the car?)

When applying Fabsil, do youi paint it on side to side or front to back ?

Will Fabsil alone make the soft top appear darker ?

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mwad said:


> I'm confusing myself a little now so I have a few questions if I may....
> 
> I am going to Fabsil my soft top.
> How do you guys normally clean your soft tops afterwards ?
> 
> Could I continue using Autoglym bodywork shampoo (as for the rest of the car?)
> 
> When applying Fabsil, do youi paint it on side to side or front to back ?
> 
> Will Fabsil alone make the soft top appear darker ?
> 
> Thanks


Clean the same as you have been the Autoglym bodywork shampoo will be fine

I apply side to side but it is not important

It will darken the roof when it has dried


----------



## mwad

Thanks Yellow TT

Fabsil it is then. :twisted:


----------



## craigttp

I waterproofed last year with a paint brush and it worked great.

It did however take quite a long time.

This year I found using a small foam paint roller worked great for the most of the hood. The paintbrush is still needed for near the edges where the windows or paintwork are.


----------



## mwad

craigttp said:


> I waterproofed last year with a paint brush and it worked great.
> 
> It did however take quite a long time.
> 
> This year I found using a small foam paint roller worked great for the most of the hood. The paintbrush is still needed for near the edges where the windows or paintwork are.


Good idea with the roller. 
Might have to try that.

Did you apply the Fabsil thinly ?


----------



## mwad

Guys, Fabsil is currently available at Amazon
Just bought 5litres for £23 inc shipping


----------



## mwad

I know a coat or 2 of Fabsil darkens the roof, will it darken with every visit afterwards ?
Will it get darker and darker with 3 or 4 coats?


----------



## T13rn

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> First of all I really don't rate any of the "off the shelf" products, they're expensive and not very effective.
> So, here's what I use...easy and cheap.
> 
> "Fabsil" is your friend. Buy it from camping/outdoor type shops, 2.5lts for around Â£13.00. Apply to a DRY hood with a 2" paintbrush, avoid splashing on paintwork (it won't damage paint - just messy!)And it does have a "restorative" effect deepening colour and giving it a new(er) look.
> 
> To clean your hood:
> *Bucket, warm water and some Johnsons Baby Bath.
> *Brush hood with hand brush to remove loose dirt (or vacuum)
> *Soak hood with water and baby bath - work in solution using handbrush.
> *Rinse with a free flow of water from a hose - no nozzle
> *Allow to dry and re-proof with Fabsil. One coat is usually sufficient, though a second coat won't hurt 24hrs later.
> 
> Green mould? Use Milton baby bottle sterilising tablets and a soft toothbrush. The fluid will kill any mould spores. Mix as directed and apply solution with a nail brush and gently scrub. Leave for 5 mins and rinse off.
> 
> Bird Sh*t on roof? Carry a bottle of carbonated water and some kitchen towel, wipe off what you an with paper towel and trickle fizzy water over affected area... the bubbles will lift cr*p out of hood fabric.
> 
> Dave


Very helpful- my mums mini cooper S roof is nakered with mould all over and have recently tried the autoglym twin pack and it was useless, will give the above a go!


----------



## mwad

T13rn said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I really don't rate any of the "off the shelf" products, they're expensive and not very effective.
> So, here's what I use...easy and cheap.
> 
> "Fabsil" is your friend. Buy it from camping/outdoor type shops, 2.5lts for around Â£13.00. Apply to a DRY hood with a 2" paintbrush, avoid splashing on paintwork (it won't damage paint - just messy!)And it does have a "restorative" effect deepening colour and giving it a new(er) look.
> 
> To clean your hood:
> *Bucket, warm water and some Johnsons Baby Bath.
> *Brush hood with hand brush to remove loose dirt (or vacuum)
> *Soak hood with water and baby bath - work in solution using handbrush.
> *Rinse with a free flow of water from a hose - no nozzle
> *Allow to dry and re-proof with Fabsil. One coat is usually sufficient, though a second coat won't hurt 24hrs later.
> 
> Green mould? Use Milton baby bottle sterilising tablets and a soft toothbrush. The fluid will kill any mould spores. Mix as directed and apply solution with a nail brush and gently scrub. Leave for 5 mins and rinse off.
> 
> Bird Sh*t on roof? Carry a bottle of carbonated water and some kitchen towel, wipe off what you an with paper towel and trickle fizzy water over affected area... the bubbles will lift cr*p out of hood fabric.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very helpful- my mums mini cooper S roof is nakered with mould all over and have recently tried the autoglym twin pack and it was useless, will give the above a go!
Click to expand...

It works


----------



## Tevildo

Quick question - should I apply a coat of Fabsil immediately to a new roof, or give it a few months with whatever Audi use for waterproofing?


----------



## Lollypop86

what sort of "hand brush" do I want to use?
J
xx


----------



## Shug750S

Did my roof with Fabsil a few days ago, rained last night, here's some pics.

Plus did a quick AG Aquawax, always good for a few minutes work..


----------



## BeeBee

Just wanted to say thanks to Jac-in-a-Box for his tips here. Have tried lots of products to clean mould/mildew off my roof and nothing has worked. Have just used Johnston's baby shampoo and miltons sterilising tablets. Fantastic job no mould in site. Just waiting now for it to dry and am going to apply Fabisil tomorrow, so hoping no rain tonight or tomorrow.

Definitely recommend this tip!!
Thanks again 



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> First of all I really don't rate any of the "off the shelf" products, they're expensive and not very effective.
> So, here's what I use...easy and cheap.
> 
> "ac-in-a-Box" is your friend. Buy it from camping/outdoor type shops, 2.5lts for around Â£13.00. Apply to a DRY hood with a 2" paintbrush, avoid splashing on paintwork (it won't damage paint - just messy!)And it does have a "restorative" effect deepening colour and giving it a new(er) look.
> 
> To clean your hood:
> *Bucket, warm water and some Johnsons Baby Bath.
> *Brush hood with hand brush to remove loose dirt (or vacuum)
> *Soak hood with water and baby bath - work in solution using handbrush.
> *Rinse with a free flow of water from a hose - no nozzle
> *Allow to dry and re-proof with Fabsil. One coat is usually sufficient, though a second coat won't hurt 24hrs later.
> 
> Green mould? Use Milton baby bottle sterilising tablets and a soft toothbrush. The fluid will kill any mould spores. Mix as directed and apply solution with a nail brush and gently scrub. Leave for 5 mins and rinse off.
> 
> Bird Sh*t on roof? Carry a bottle of carbonated water and some kitchen towel, wipe off what you an with paper towel and trickle fizzy water over affected area... the bubbles will lift cr*p out of hood fabric.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Lollypop86

I;ve treated my roof twice with milton sterilising tablets and I;ve still got moss growing......how much water did you mix it with?

J
xx


----------



## Templar

Lollypop86 said:


> I;ve treated my roof twice with milton sterilising tablets and I;ve still got moss growing......how much water did you mix it with?
> 
> J
> xx


Did you agitate it with a toothbrush or similar once the mossy area had been soaked/wetted ?


----------



## Shug750S

Lollypop86 said:


> I;ve treated my roof twice with milton sterilising tablets and I;ve still got moss growing......how much water did you mix it with?
> 
> J
> xx


I mixed half a tablet with a cup of water, so much stronger than the instructions. Left it for 30 mins to ensure well dissolved, gave a good stir and applied with a toothbrush. Took a lot of rubbing and did it again an hour later with fresh solution as other was really dark.

Left to dry then fabsiled, all okay now


----------



## Lollypop86

I did yes, and opted for a harder toothbrush than a soft one as I dont think the previous owner gave it any attention, I've done it 3 times, and cleaned it once, gona give it another go tomorrow but a definite improvement , might try it with less water as you've said shug just to give it one last going over, there are only some moss spots that need removing before I attack it with fabsil 

J
xx


----------



## Templar

Could always try a solution of Keyes fluid and water for the real stubborn areas. Again, agitated with a firm toothbrush. This also works well on the window to door seals that can get a little moss along some sections. Just remember to rinse well afterwards.


----------



## Lollypop86

its all done, cleaned and fabsil'd  very pleased with the results 

J
xx


----------



## warnie334

Is it ok to apply the fabsil with a paint brush?

I gave the roof a thorough clean and the green has disappeared now, hoping to apply fabsil on the weekend.

thanks.


----------



## davelincs

It's the best way to apply it, a 2 inch brush is fine, just make sure the roofs clean and dry


----------



## Lollypop86

I used a small roller, then the brush for near the edges

J
xx


----------



## Templar

Lollypop86 said:


> I used a small roller, then the brush for near the edges
> 
> J
> xx


Did you use a sponge roller ?


----------



## Lollypop86

Sorry Only just seen this, I did yes, prob about 4/5" wide and it did the job lovely 

J
xx


----------



## Byne_88




----------



## b4kerboy

thanks for that think a seagull shit on my roof or a painter dropped a tin of paint hell of a mess


----------



## trfkcop

Johnson's tip is spot on...


----------



## Tillyyy93

Hi all,

Been reading all this information, which is all very helpful!

Just a couple of things... how often do you recommend washing it with the Johnsons Baby bath? 
Also, how often should i use the Fabsil to treat the roof?

Thinking of doing it this weekend if its dry!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wash as and when needed two coats is Fabsil once or twice a year


----------



## Sumner

I Clay Barred my TT yesterday with Awesome Results and also Washed the Wifes Soft Top TT with Johnsons and Milton"d the Mould,Her roof was like a Siv it had dried Soap marks on the inside, so Today i Fabsil"d her roof With Fantastic Results all thanks to Jac-in-a-box how to.
Cheers Steve


----------



## uioe41

i encounter sam problem any advice

audis service


----------



## G60Monkey

Wow, looks like a great guide.

Can't wait for mine to fade so I can have a go! :lol:


----------



## Amey443

My roof is dark blue I have the auto gym set which has worked well but there are still some yellow/ green marks which really annoy me! Does anyone know if Milton would be ok on a coloured roof?


----------



## audi007

Very helpful. Thank you for sharing tips 

บาคาร่าออนไลน์  บาคาร่าถ่ายทอดสด พร้อมดีลเลอร์สาวสวย สุดเซ็กซี่


----------



## warmshed

Cleaned the roof of my new to me, cabriolet. Took a few cleans to get rid of the green haze on the roof but eventually came off. dosing with the Milton and good rinse. fabsil'd it and its looking really good, like new.

One question, with the fabsil if you use 2 coats how long do you leave before re-coating?

Tip for masking, in the pound shops they sell masking tape with plastic attached, I think its for putting over skirting board. The plastic opens up to about 0.33m so protects the car. Easy to use and cheap.

Many thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

On a nice warm day give it one coat have a cupper (or a beer  ) and give it the second coat


----------



## CarloSalt

Sumner said:


> I Clay Barred my TT yesterday with Awesome Results and also Washed the Wifes Soft Top TT with Johnsons and Milton"d the Mould,Her roof was like a Siv it had dried Soap marks on the inside, so Today i Fabsil"d her roof With Fantastic Results all thanks to Jac-in-a-box how to.
> Cheers Steve


Ive been reading up and going to do mine this weekend for the first time. Ive only had the car 2 months and its 3 years old. However reading the post above from what i have been told by Audi is concerning. Sealing the roof is cosmetic and I suppose helps in some way. However I am told by them that the roof has an inner membrane which is what makes it water proof not fabsil on the outside. So please correct me if I am wrong as it will help the poster but if he has water marks on the inside then he has an issue with the membrane ?? I don't think any one disagrees that Fabsil on the outside gives an extra layer of waterproofing because Audi treated mine before i picked it up. Interested in comments because I am only repeating what I have read I am no expert just preparing my knowledge as well 

CARLO


----------



## CarloSalt

Are these products ok ? Thanks























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

Any ph neutral shampoo will be ok just make sure it's well rinsed off and dried before applying the protective products on top.


----------



## CarloSalt

Templar said:


> Any ph neutral shampoo will be ok just make sure it's well rinsed off and dried before applying the protective products on top.


Thanks Templar. But is the one in the pic the right one ? Ta


----------



## Templar

Personally I've used Johnson's baby 'shampoo' but as long as you use a ph neutral cleaning solution I can't see a problem....the product you've chosen should be fine might just need a little more rinsing that's all.


----------



## Pidge100

Great advice guys! Thanks


----------



## CarloSalt

Tillyyy93 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been reading all this information, which is all very helpful!
> 
> Just a couple of things... how often do you recommend washing it with the Johnsons Baby bath?
> Also, how often should i use the Fabsil to treat the roof?
> 
> Thinking of doing it this weekend if its dry!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


as little as possible. I don't wash mine every time I wash only if needed. And if it hasn't needed it then about every 3rd wash. Mind you mine is garaged when ever its not being used and work is only 3 miles away so it tends to stay clean. I would only Fabsil it once or twice a year. more than that is a joke. Im a believer that over washing and scrubbing can end up doing more harm than good.


----------



## Templar

Well I only wash mine a few times a year or as required, I do like to use a soft brush on it a vacuum it in the summer months.


----------



## Undisputed_88

Thought i would give this a go today and so far so good, the top was in a bad state a lot of mould growing in the corners and a number of mould spots over the roof.

Gave it a brush over first with the handbrush and all i know is my fingernails were green straight away and this was just from brushing.

Went over the roof three times with the johnsons baby bath and when concentrating on the mould spots used the milton tablets solution with both the toothbrush (to get into corners) and the handbrush.

Will post some more details later and pics (not many on this thread unfortunately)

the mould spots have reduced significantly however not gone completely, any more intense suggestions on top of the miltons tablets solution???


----------



## Homie

We collected our latest roadster a few weeks ago, given the fact it was a relatively new low mileage car I was surprised how bad the hood looked.There was a definite green tinge and lots of green around the bottom rubber surround. I bought a soft brush from for the local poundland and used a weak solution of my car shampoo, Auto-Wash. As soon as I started to agitate the fabric with the brush the lather turned green, I used a toothbbrush round the rubber surround and it worked a treat. A good wrinse and I left it to dry for a overnight. A couple of coats of Fabsil and the roof looked like new.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Just did mine with a can and a half of Fabsil aerosol spray a few weeks ago. Works great, looks awesome!


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

SJP great pictures. You have inspired me - I bought Fabsil in a big gallon can and applied with a paint brush. Crack the roof open - gently clean and rinse the nooks and crannies (with my new functioning drain pipes)





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

Gave mine the first decent wash in ages (due to endless building works) and surprised to see that there is still some beading on the roof from when I last treated it - about 10 months ago. I'd used the Auto Glym kit. Dearer I know but seems to perform well.


----------



## MClaine55

I used the Autoglym kit on an A3 cabriolet and although used more than have the waterproofer, it beads like mad. Only thing is, I had their life shine applied to the car 10 months ago (its kept under covers most of the winter), and now the soft top seems to attract any and everything floating in the air. Maybe its the pollen season, but not experienced this before. Am tempted to go down the fabsil route as that can be used on the cover etc.

Next time I'll use the cleaner more sparingly as I must have put too much on and took ages to get rid of suds.

As the Autoglym is a kit, what do people recommend as as safe stand alone cleaner that won't mess with the paintwork when proofing with a different product?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

MClaine55 said:


> I used the Autoglym kit on an A3 cabriolet and although used more than have the waterproofer, it beads like mad. Only thing is, I had their life shine applied to the car 10 months ago (its kept under covers most of the winter), and now the soft top seems to attract any and everything floating in the air. Maybe its the pollen season, but not experienced this before. Am tempted to go down the fabsil route as that can be used on the cover etc.
> 
> Next time I'll use the cleaner more sparingly as I must have put too much on and took ages to get rid of suds.
> 
> As the Autoglym is a kit, what do people recommend as as safe stand alone cleaner that won't mess with the paintwork when proofing with a different product?


I used to use the AG kit but find Daves method much easier


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Just got this information via personal email from the Audi TT convertible top manufacturer Webasto GmbH, well worth a read! See the link below -

The following information is from Webasto GmbH who manufactures the Audi TT convertible top. As noted, the best cleaning method is with a home steam cleaner. The repellent effect can be restored by using special nanosprays (silicon oxide) and avoid using water proofing agents with a wax/ silicone base.

Webasto specialists recommend the following products: 
a.) Raggtop convertible top fabric and vinyl cleaner 
b.) Raggtop convertible top fabric protectant
c.) Global Prefer car seat sealing

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1853093

Here's the post that got this started and includes the original emails from the Webasto representative in Germany.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1852541
.


----------



## Glen13

Think my new acquisition needs some TLC..

Thanks for the advice


----------



## happychappy

I have cleaned the soft top with baby shampoo and am about to use Fabsil.

Is it necessary to mask up the paintwork, or does it wipe off if it strays onto bodywork?

But worried as the Fabsil tin says clean brushes with mineral/white spirit after use!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

happychappy said:


> I have cleaned the soft top with baby shampoo and am about to use Fabsil.
> 
> Is it necessary to mask up the paintwork, or does it wipe off if it strays onto bodywork?
> 
> But worried as the Fabsil tin says clean brushes with mineral/white spirit after use!


You can just wipe it up with a cloth when it's still wet if you get ant on the paint


----------



## happychappy

Thanks

All done now, I did mask up the car, but not the rear window to allow the Fabsil to get right on the join.

Looking quite a bit better.


----------



## RB05TAN

Thanks, I've ordered some now and gonna give it a go. Cant wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## silverbug

I bought the Renovo dark blue reviver kit as soon as I bought my roadster in the hope of freshening up the roof.
Having read around though , I'm afraid the Renovo dye will make my blue hood just too dark and so have scrubbed that idea.
Today the roof was thoroughly cleaned with Johnson's baby bath and warm water and tomorrow it will get the Fabsil treatment.
Fingers crossed all goes well....


----------



## Itsjustme

I know you're trying to help which is great... But I find this time and time again... No one is ever specific enough

Bucket, warm water and some Johnsons Baby Bath.
*Brush hood with hand brush to remove loose dirt (or vacuum)
*Soak hood with water and baby bath - work in solution using hand brush.
How big is the bucket? How much baby bath? The blue baby bath im assuming? Which type of handbrush, like a dustpan and brush or a scrubbing brush? 


Green mould? Use Milton baby bottle sterilising tablets and a soft toothbrush. The fluid will kill any mould spores. Mix as directed and apply solution with a nail brush and gently scrub. Leave for 5 mins and rinse off.
What is the soft toothbrush for? You mention it then say use a nail brush. They're two very different things!


----------

